# Sig



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

Any guessers (other than Ried) as to what my 8-31-07 sig means?


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-Beyonce-Tickets-8-31-07-Oakland_W0QQitemZ220131563510QQcmdZViewItem
??


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Que?.


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

Nope. Look at my profile.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Oh no...Bry gonna be a daddy again....


----------



## Ried (Jan 11, 2005)

Aw, c'mon bry. :laugh:

Your profile gives a good clue-but not really fair if they aren't from around Ohio. Give them a bit more to go on. :winkgrin:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

The first game of another season that comes up short for Ohio State????


----------



## Ried (Jan 11, 2005)

Note the description of his family and try to take it from there--It's a celebration held each year in recognition of these types of siblings.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

If it's the Twins Day Festival in Twinsburg, (the only one I know of) Bry has the date wrong. It's actually this weekend.


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

Alas, I have never been to Twinsburg, but Ried is close. I have the day off. At approx. 7:45AM EDT that morning, the school bus which normally picks up 1 kid from my house, will be picking up 3!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

bry623 said:


> Alas, I have never been to Twinsburg, but Ried is close. I have the day off. At approx. 7:45AM EDT that morning, the school bus which normally picks up 1 kid from my house, will be picking up 3!!!!!!!!!!!!


Fancy looking forward to your kids not being there for the day. Shame on you.:grin:


----------



## Ried (Jan 11, 2005)

Well, you know how it is--the kids are so excited to begin school full time. We're just trying to be supportive of their enthusiasm. :winkgrin:

I'm a couple days ahead of you on that bry--my sig would read 8-28-07. :woot:

@ mattlock138--you're right, Twins Day in Twinsburg was moved up this year.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Ried said:


> Well, you know how it is--the kids are so excited to begin school full time. We're just trying to be supportive of their enthusiasm. :winkgrin:


I believe you Lisa. :laugh:


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

She has twins too, so she's doubly supportive.


----------



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

Bry, Just read your biography. 
A comma after 'married' would help avoid any confusion.:grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I was just about to add something similar ...

SHAME ON YOU ...


> married an 8yr old girl and 5yr old twin boys


this comes under pedophile & bigamy :grin:

make amends quick before you bring us under heavy scrutiny from the authorities


----------

